# Cute One



## ronbonham3 (Sep 29, 2007)

Still is almost half full (or empty
 Label on back still intact.


----------



## capsoda (Sep 29, 2007)

I used to hate when my mom would grease my hair back with that stuff. Vitalis was worse cause it stunk.


----------



## ronbonham3 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice to hear from someone who actually used it.
 You may be even a little older than myself 
 My Dad had the honors on Sunday morning before church.
 Only it was Brylcreem, A little dab will do ya 
 Dab my arse  Kept the mosquitoes off ya anyway...
 Well at least it beat the smell of High Karate 
 Careful how ya use it  
 He went back to old spice finally. Whew !!!!


----------



## capsoda (Sep 30, 2007)

Brylcreem was around in the late 1920s. My uncle James used it, amoung other things, and raised ole holy buck when it went off the market. My mom didn't alow use to use it and by high school I had gone all long haired hippy freak. [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## marjorie040 (Sep 30, 2007)

I'd like to see that picture of the hippy freak!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 30, 2007)

Don't forget the dippity doo.


----------



## whiskeyman (Sep 30, 2007)

My brother had a crew cut and used Butch Wax.  I recall using  Vitalis, Wildroot & Brylcreme.[][/align]How about Dapper Dan's hair pomade...made popular in the movie "Brother, Where Art Thou"...with George Clooney...[sm=lol.gif][/align]


----------



## Just Dig it (Oct 1, 2007)

I had a friend named a rambalin bob used to steal gamble and  rob! thought  he was the smartest guy around! well i found out this monday bob got locked up sunday...they got him in the  jailhouse way down town......HES IN THE JAILHOUSE NOW......well i told him once or twic3e  a stop a shooting cards and a playin dice...hes in the jailhouse now....


----------



## sldavis (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey Ronbonham,In your first pic is that your arm in the background that stuff must work    Clinton


----------



## towhead (Oct 5, 2007)

Ha Ha ....Dippity Doo....I do remember getting my hair "set", when I was younger, with that stuff.  Was it blue?  And Eric....gee, we might be giving away our ages-or at least it looks like I am!  []


----------



## jane8851 (Oct 5, 2007)

It was pink if I remember correctly. I had curly hair and would use it to set my hair with orange juice cans to straighten it. I actually slept on those things!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 5, 2007)

The only Dippity Doo I need is on the end of my probe[8D] that dont sound right does it? hahaha. 

 Rick


----------



## towhead (Oct 6, 2007)

Orange juices cans...ha ha.  We had those pink sponge rollers!  Yup, we slept on them.  My sister used to sleep with a hat on so her hair would be straight! 

 Ahhhhh the 1960's or 70's....


----------



## marjorie040 (Oct 6, 2007)

Ha1 Ha! Thats the ultimate "bed head"!!
 Did you use the iron and ironing board to straighten your hair? that was the Connecticut way!![][][]


----------



## jane8851 (Oct 7, 2007)

Yup, in 1967 the iron method was very popular with my friends. I hated my curly hair when the style was long and straight, I had a natural afro and I was a pasty white chick. 

 Also the tape trick worked pretty good. I'd tape my bangs flat to my forehead before I went to sleep. Thank goodness kids today are "free to be you & me" and express individuality. In the 60's we all looked the same.

 Oh well, I was a weird kid anyway.


----------



## bigghouse (Oct 24, 2007)

whats in the backround !!!! is it a pig foot?[]
 sincerly the great perry!! oh ya annas bttl bud[]so proud


----------



## ronbonham3 (Oct 24, 2007)

Not my arm 
 That is one of two Deer foot/leg lamps i made.
 Oh no, here comes greenpeace and the tree huggers.
 Better book it on out quick..............


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Oct 24, 2007)

I LOVE that flick.


----------



## woody (Oct 24, 2007)

They took a new state record for archery hunting whitetail deer down the road from where I live.
 An 8 point buck dressed at 255 lbs.
 Taken a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## California Dream N (Oct 25, 2007)

Wow that's a nice buck. When I'm not bottle digging or fishing I love to hunt.. I hunt most everything California has to offer. Oh... and once in a while I clean house and cook too...lol... Norene


----------



## woody (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm an avid hunter, too, Norene and love to spend time in the woods.


----------



## California Dream N (Oct 25, 2007)

Time spent hunting is not deducted from your life...lol.. I spend time in the woods, a duck blind- pheasant field or wherever I can. I just love being outside..I think it takes a hunter to understand a hunter..My Brittany "Miss Casey Jane" is glad I like to hunt too!! []  ....Norene


----------



## bigghouse (Oct 26, 2007)

i like fishing-but huntings the last thing i'll do, we saw a huge buck yesterday rite in or back yard, my dog chased it into the woods but still i hate killing things even when i find a tick on my dog i let it go[:-]


----------



## California Dream N (Oct 26, 2007)

Do you catch and release when you fish? Not me I like to eat them...lol..It all comes down to different strokes...etc... Norene


----------



## capsoda (Oct 26, 2007)

I used to be an avid hunter and fisherman. I still fish as often as I can but I don't really see well enough to hunt anymore. Can't focus. [&o]  I don't catch and realease unless I am fishing for peleagics or endangered species. 

 I do eat what I keep though. []


----------



## bottlemania (Oct 27, 2007)

Hey Everyone,

 Personally, I remember "Dippity Doo" as being like a bubbly blue goo.  I never used it but my neighbor did.  When I was in highschool, glue, aka, "mousse," was popular.  I had long hair though and mostly didn't use anything.  These weird hair products are the reason lace doilies were created for furniture backs.  Can you imagine petroleum jelly stains on mom's new furniture?  Back when everything wasn't polyester?  Yikes!!!  They do a spoof on this with "Jerry Curl" in the movie CB4 I think.    

 Paul


----------

